# First trip to Ireland, help please.



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

We are planning a first trip to Ireland and would welcome some help please re, ferries and campsites. Going around mid july from south wales preferably to southern ireland then travelling north and coming home via the short trip across to scotland and then a leisurely drive back to dorset. Have around 4-5 weeks to do the trip. Help please on choosing the cheapest ferries etc would be appreciated.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi tony there's a forum on here for ireland with lots of info also the swansea-cork ferry is out of service until 2008 so allow lots of time for pembroke check out this web site for other ferries http://www.ferrylines.com/


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

We take the M/H to Ireland 3 or 4 times a year and we have found from experience that Stena Line is the best. We always use the HSS (high speed ferry). If we are touring in the South of Ireland we go over on the Holyhead - Dun Laoghaire and coming back from the North we usually use the Belfast - Stranraer. As we live in Plymouth Stranaer may seem a long way to travel but you have as you say the option of a leisurely run down home. I have done the complete journey on more than one occasion and I find that it takes about 8 to 9 hours driving time plus the breaks.

Stena Line Click here

If you are a member of the Camping & Caravanning Club they give you a 10% discount


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi and welcome in advance to out beautiful country. We are taking our hols the first two weeks in July and plan to drive around Ireland on our first extended trip. 

The most beautiful part of Ireland is on the west coast (all or any of it.) Our favourite part is County Mayo and in July Mayo, Sligo and Donegal are not quite as busy as the south west coast. I always put in plug for Westport because it is so lovely and I have said so on other posts.

From there drive to Louisburg out onto the coast to Carrownisky and Silver Strand where overnight parking is allowed tho they are carparks and not sites. There is a site in Wesport at Westport House which tho expensive has a lot of facilities and features, Big House et al.

The drive from Louisburg to Leenane on the coast road through the Delphi Valley is spectacular in my estimation though you are going south at the point. There is a fantastic Catamaran trip up through Killary Harbour in Leenane which is well worth taking. 

There is a beautiful area near Renvyle just south of here with two great looking sites nearby (one is Tully Cross) and I can't remember the other one tho I havent stayed in either of them but the location is gorgeous.I have seen them in the Campsite book which is in the van at the moment.

If you want any other information about any aspect of life, driving shopping etc over here just give a shout and I will try to help you out on it. It's a great place and I'm sure you will have a lovely holiday.

Catherine


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi Tony
We have just come back from 3 weeks in Ireland. We were lucky as this was our 4th trip and the weather was good. We went anti-clockwise around and clocked up 1600 miles sailing from Pembroke to Rosslare.. The sites will get busy when you are going so it is a good idea to phone forward for a pitch. Nearly all the sites are better than any of the club sites here and most have water waste and electric laid on each pitch. Get the Caravan & Camping book from the Irish Caravan & Camping Council www.camping-ireland.ie.
It is free if you email them. There is also one for Northern Ireland but we picked ours up from one of the sites.
Donegal is fantastic and a little like Scotland but very quiet. (Giant's Causeway etc.
Wicklow is another excellent place to visit and suggest you go to the CC affiliated site at the Glen of Aherlow (Tipperary).
The Dingle peninsula and the Ring of Kerry is another but will be crowded in the summer.

I would recommend the following sites but I am sure there are many more acceptable ones. None of the ones we went on were below standard.

Co Wexford - St Margaret's Beach (Just off the ferry and great for the first night and last night)

Co Kerry- Wave Crest (right by the sea)
Glenbeg
Glenross

Co Cork - Eagle Point
Blarney Park

Co Dublin Camac Valley (Bus into Dublin here)

Co Mayo - Belleek ((The Pottery)
Lough Lannagh
Knock Park (Visit the Shrine!!)

Co Tipperay- Parson's Green (Lots of strange animals)

Co Wicklow - Moat Farm (Lovely quiet site)

Co Clare - Lakeside (Fantastic views)

Don't expect good weather but if you get it then consider it as a bonus.

Have a fantastic time and let me know if I can help further.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

If you follow the last post you will find most of the great sites in Ireland.

You can also get some help if you look up campsitereview.com.

Enjoy your stay.....

Aido


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who answered my request. We have a lot of research and planning to do now. Do the have small five van farm sites like our CLs CSs in southern Ireland same as we do?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Tony.

Simple answer no.

Aido


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony

We have just returned from 12 days over there and it was Fantastic....

go to This site and ask for a booklet with their sites in. It is really helpful.

I hope to but a bit of a log up soon and will you you know when...

As has been mentioned St Margaret's is very handy for Rosslare ( 15 minutes away).

We also stayed at

Blarney Caravan and Camping park ..Very good

Pulled up at Dowlings Glengarriff and then decided to move on!

Creveen Lodge Caravan Park off the Healy Pass

Mannix Point at Cahirciveen on the Ring of Kerry. right by the waterside and Mortimer, the owner, is so helpful.. Really nice site

Campail Teach an Aragail near to Dingle

Nagels at Doolin. Great site near the harbour ( if you go there you really should go to the Cliffs of Moher visitor's centre and see the cliffs....)

Another gem on teh way back was The Apple Camping and Caravan Park at Cahir. In a working orchard it really was a nice site.

Any question just Pm me and as I say we will hopefully get a log with a few phots up in the next few days....


----------



## decmac (May 31, 2007)

TonyHunt said:


> We are planning a first trip to Ireland and would welcome some help please re, ferries and campsites. Going around mid july from south wales preferably to southern ireland then travelling north and coming home via the short trip across to scotland and then a leisurely drive back to dorset. Have around 4-5 weeks to do the trip. Help please on choosing the cheapest ferries etc would be appreciated.


Hello,
Stena Line from Fisghuard to Rosslare in Southern Ireland is a nice trip and the staff on board are very nice . . . Stenaline.com. Can't find any faults with them anyway. A very nice trip if if have all the time you mentioned would be from Rosslare and then to Waterford city and from there to Clonea Strand (Caseys Caravan Park) with a beautiful beach right on it's doorstep. Then on to Co. Cork and particularly West Corkand maybe to Castletownbere. A nice site just before you enter the town is Berehaven Camper and Amenity Park which has a golf course as well and beautiful views. The park is very small but if it is full there are others nearby. Then drive on to the town and on to Allihees. I guarantee you won't want to leave - scenerey and everything about it is fantastic. I think you can camp wild if you like just before the town beside the beach but anyway there is some kind of basic site for motorhomers. After that mind the narrow roads but if you go at a slow pace you will be okay - guranteeed. Then after that do the tour of the Dingle Peninsula with more thrilling scenery and then the Ring of Kerry starting from Killarney. It's all yours - enjoy . . . you'll be back for more.
Best regards,
Declan
PS: Can get you phone numbers or e-mail addresses of campsites if you would like. Just e-mail me.


----------

